# Thumb release holster for bow ideas



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

I saw a post from a fellow who made one from kydex, mounted around the sight area.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Aviduser01 said:


> I saw a post from a fellow who made one from kydex, mounted around the sight area.


Kydex looks interesting, hmmm, may look into this. It definitely would make a sturdy holster.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwomeldorf (Aug 21, 2013)

That is a really neat thought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Any pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I make holsters out of thermoform plastics (i.e. kydex, boltaron, etc). I can make a carrier for anything, but never thought to make one for my thumb releases.

I'll see if I can come up with something and will post it when I have a prototype.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's my first rough attempt at a release carrier as a proof of concept. 

I used my Shootoff since it has a lot of curves and contours, and I wasn't sure what kind of retention I was going to get (either too much that I wouldn't be able to get it out, or I'd have to make it so loose that it would fall out). Turns out it pulls out smoothly and clicks back in without needing a lot of force in either direction.

I'll probably hang this one from a ballchain or strap it to my quiver belt.

Depending on where I set the eyelets I could probably mount one somewhere on my riser.













Gonna try a vertical one next.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

tialloydragon said:


> Here's my first rough attempt at a release carrier as a proof of concept.
> 
> I used my Shootoff since it has a lot of curves and contours, and I wasn't sure what kind of retention I was going to get (either too much that I wouldn't be able to get it out, or I'd have to make it so loose that it would fall out). Turns out it pulls out smoothly and clicks back in without needing a lot of force in either direction.
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tialloydragon said:


> Here's my first rough attempt at a release carrier as a proof of concept.
> 
> I used my Shootoff since it has a lot of curves and contours, and I wasn't sure what kind of retention I was going to get (either too much that I wouldn't be able to get it out, or I'd have to make it so loose that it would fall out). Turns out it pulls out smoothly and clicks back in without needing a lot of force in either direction.
> 
> ...


Very cool!! Just a thought.. could you have the ends with eyelets bend back at 90° and attach to the stabilizer and rear stabilizer or string stop? 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Very cool!! Just a thought.. could you have the ends with eyelets bend back at 90° and attach to the stabilizer and rear stabilizer or string stop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


That is an excellent idea.

Yes, I can definitely put a 90 degree bend in one of the ends.

Next chance I get (probably this weekend) I'll make up another mold and set it up so I can mount it on one of a bow's stabilizer mounts.



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tialloydragon said:


> That is an excellent idea.
> 
> Yes, I can definitely put a 90 degree bend in one of the ends.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a pic when you get it done. I'll bet it'll be a big hit mounted to the bow..

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I apologize for the lengthy description:

Ok, I got up early this afternoon (which sounds odd, but I work nights and sleep during the day, so my work week ends at 8am on Friday morning) and took some time to make up a bow-mounted thumb release carrier out of Boltaron.

I put a 90 degree bend on one side so I could mount it on one of the various stabilizer holes on the back of the riser. I would have to make the bend in the opposite direction to use it on the front stabilizer hole since my 10 degree down front stabilizer loads from the right side. 

They don't make rolled eyelets in 5/16", so I had to leave one end loose. The unexpected positive consequence of that was retention can be tweaked by separating the ends a little before locking down the screw.

The first two pics are of the first iteration (which is similar to my first attempt with the eyelets splayed out at the end of the release) and shows how the carrier would look mounted on the two threaded holes on the back of my Evolve 35 (not sure what the purpose is of the one on the top of the riser, but I put a rail there to mount a flashlight during night shoots.) The parts of the riser where the holes are threaded are not parallel to the string, so the carrier is angled when mounted in place on this bow (which I didn't think to take into account.)

The last pic is the final prototype, and the way I would probably make it hereafter. I cut off the two eyelets, sanded/polished the edges, and set a single eyelet under the end of the release. This offers a cleaner look and a more compact design with the same level of retention.


I have some different colors that I may try (including clear) to see how they look. I think a material that is shiny or satin on the outside would look better against a colorful riser than the matte finish from which firearm holsters are typically made.

I like this concept, and I will probably be mounting one of these on all my bows.

Anyway, let me know what you think:









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I think you could sell the crap out of them, that's what I think. Nice work.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tialloydragon said:


> I apologize for the lengthy description:
> 
> Ok, I got up early this afternoon (which sounds odd, but I work nights and sleep during the day, so my work week ends at 8am on Friday morning) and took some time to make up a bow-mounted thumb release carrier out of Boltaron.
> 
> ...


That looks bad @$$ brother!! Nice job!!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwomeldorf (Aug 21, 2013)

That's really impressive. Well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments and the inspiration. 

I just ordered some carbon fiber-patterned and some clear thermoform sheets. I'm going to make a few more refined versions with the three releases I have (Shootoff, Perfex and Wise Choice.)

I'll post them up in the main section for some more exposure. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Man those are impressive. Perhaps a side business?


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moco4man (Apr 30, 2010)

I shot with a guy last weekend that made one out of Kydex and attached to his bow. It worked out good and looked sharp


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

tialloydragon said:


>


I might copy that idea to make one for myself but with a clip on the back so I can clip it to my belt or pants pocket


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

throw a little strap n snap on there over the middle so you dont loose it. looks like ya prob have the tools already


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

definitely going to give this a try. Several ideas running through the brain trying to figure out how to get it to clip onto the riser. Usually I have a dream about how to figure something out like this.


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

That is awesome! Good work. Let us know if you start selling.


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks great and an awesome idea!


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice execution.


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

When you guys say Kydex it brings back memories. I ran a production line that made Kydex sheeting from 1992-1997 in Bloomsburg, Pa. Great stuff to mold, just use a heat gun and you can work wonders..


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,

Here's a few more examples of holders with belt clips and an attempt with carbon fiber patterned Holstex that is now staying on my bow (not sure why the pic is sideways).

I also did a mold with clear "mirage" Holstex, but I didn't finish it because the wrinkles from the masking tape I used on the release shows through the material. So I have to be more careful how I tape up what I'm trying to mold.

I can sell these, and would be happy to make one for someone provided I have the release that is needed (which is tough since they all come in different sizes.)

Anyway, enjoy:










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tayb0w (May 28, 2005)

I had the same need to keep my release with my bow. Here's a link to the thread I started last year right before hunting season...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=5270183&share_fid=16462&share_type=t

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Maxpidetion snuff can pouch tied to the lower riser with paracord, fits my carter just b cuz


----------



## tayb0w (May 28, 2005)

In case that link doesn’t work, try this one:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5270183


----------



## cet (Apr 10, 2006)

I made a leather holster for my Carter Sensation. It has a belt loop on the back. I haven't tried to attach it to my bow, but that's a good idea.


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

nice


----------



## BigMuley (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool. Professional job. Nice!


----------



## wardlow (Jul 16, 2018)

cool stuff. thanks for the idea and pics.


----------



## ryansmess (Feb 19, 2018)

Love these. Really nice work.


----------



## Skindawg (Sep 4, 2011)

I mounted a nylon folding knife scabbard with a Velcro latch on top to my hunting bow and it works great, its nothing like what's pictured above but its practical.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## TyT10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Following


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

Arrowhunter said:


> Maxpidetion snuff can pouch tied to the lower riser with paracord, fits my carter just b cuz


I really like this pouch idea for hunting. Perfect for a minimalist spot and stock situation.


----------



## Archer aries (Mar 27, 2019)

love these


----------



## Archer aries (Mar 27, 2019)

this one looks pro


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

tialloydragon said:


> I apologize for the lengthy description:
> 
> Ok, I got up early this afternoon (which sounds odd, but I work nights and sleep during the day, so my work week ends at 8am on Friday morning) and took some time to make up a bow-mounted thumb release carrier out of Boltaron.
> 
> ...













A lot of guys clip their thumb release on their d-loop, which i guess is fine if you're stationary, but I did that while walking around my target playground outside. I must have bumped the trigger and it fell off, never to be found again. Although I did look for like a week, I was like Rick Moranis in Honey I Shrunk the Kids...















Anyway, no lanyard hole so I just drilled one, and it's always in my pocket or on my wrist.

Good idea though.


----------



## Michael A. (Jan 27, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

K I'm very interested in one of these as I'm getting a Carter 1st choice more than likely, only thing different from bow mount is belt mounted. Possible?


----------



## zfish11 (Jun 30, 2019)

Cool idea, id be worried of losing it


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

deerbum said:


> I'd like to have a way to keep my release with my bow without it clanking around- not a bow case user myself. Have several ideas but would like to see what some of you have come up with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


did you find what you were looking for? 

the kydex idea is pretty cool, but for me, I just stick in my pocket when not shooting (pulling arrows, walking, etc.), then it stays on my wrist with a bungee cord makeshift lanyard. Even then, it "clanks around" my wrist, heh. 

personally wish there was fold back equivalent like a lot of wrist releases have. something that keeps the thumb release close to the wrist, not swinging around.

Sometimes I'll clip the calipers of my thumb release onto the wrist lanyard and although awkward and kind of stupid looking, it stays out of the way. And in the winter, I leave it on my wrist but tuck in in my jacket cuff.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> did you find what you were looking for?
> 
> the kydex idea is pretty cool, but for me, I just stick in my pocket when not shooting (pulling arrows, walking, etc.), then it stays on my wrist with a bungee cord makeshift lanyard. Even then, it "clanks around" my wrist, heh.
> 
> ...


I molded one and It was used in the field all of last season. Honestly there were no down sides to it. I've been going back and forth between wrist and thumb releases. After using the holster, the wrist release will be collecting dust. I can shoot either fine but the convenience of having an all in one ready to go package is what I wanted and is what this turned out to be.


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

cool idea


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

It's not a holster, but a chalk bag for rock climbing works great. The release is easy to get to and the cloth inside the bag keeps the release from making noise.


----------



## ranger51r (Jul 10, 2019)

I like the carbon fiber look. I only see the one rivet and presume there's another one or two for the mounting, but I'm wondering if the rest is glued together or if those rivets are enough? New to archery but can't imagine the release aid weighs that much. I traded my book press for a vacuum former, well, mostly a trade because my nephew wanted to try a book press, so think this may be the first project I try with his vacuum unit. Nice work.

EDIT: Meant to say loan, not trade, because the vacuum former is much more expensive than my home-made book press.


----------



## Hpierce99 (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice, those would definitely sell! great work!


----------

